# Iasca Finals Results



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

here is what I have so far...
Iasca Finals

Rookie
1st -Adam Pate
2nd - Robert petty
3rd – Julian Ridi
4th - 
5th – Walt Boliger

Amateur
1st - John Sketoe
2nd - Hajji Grape
3rd – Jeff Kidwell
4th - 
5th - 

Pro 
1st - Natan Budiono
2nd - Andy Jones
3rd - 
4th – Steve McIntyre
5th – Dave Brooks

Ultimate 
1st - John Marsh
2nd - Chris Pate
3rd - Chris Ott
4th - Ben Vollmer

Manufacture 
1st - Hybrid Audio – Dwayne Blackwood 

SQC 1
1st - Natan Budiono
2nd - 
3rd – Dave Brooks
4th – Hajji Grape
5th - 
6th – Bob Greenogh

SQC 2 
1st - Steve Head
2nd – Ron Baker	
3rd – John Sketoe
4th – Wayne Watkins
5th – Chris Ott

updated @ 2:15am 3-16-09


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations to all !


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I know a few of those guys! Great job!


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats to Bob in SQC 1!!! Whatever the hell that is....


Way to go, hose dragger!!!!


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations Natan Budiono!!! 
GO team Seas Lotus!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

pretty cool, so team lotus has pretty much one guy in the comp and he came away wtih pro-class world championship and best overall SQ score in single seat judging...woot! 

i dont see a lot of hte big names from the past in tihs list...did they not compete?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yep...seems about right....one guy with seas took the trophy. kinda like the guy that took 1 seat sqc with hybrid at the recent cali iasca and was the only one competing with those speakers and took 2 seas cars down!! lol I could'nt resist man!!!


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

3rd place SQC 2 - John Sketoe


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Which car was Natan competing with?

Eric
Image Dynamics


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Eric Stevens said:


> Which car was Natan competing with?
> 
> Eric
> Image Dynamics


The Echo, Sire...
He's been trying to sell the Suzuki and this year, I don't think he wants to bring both cars..


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BigRed said:


> yep...seems about right....one guy with seas took the trophy. kinda like the guy that took 1 seat sqc with hybrid at the recent cali iasca and was the only one competing with those speakers and took 2 seas cars down!! lol I could'nt resist man!!!


haha, us peons and our little dozen-man comp comparing with finals? i wouldnt think of it 

besides, if your car doesnt beat mine interms of SQC, there would be something really wrong in this world hehe...

as far as Eng goes, his senility is just advancing further and further, with each show 

in all seriousness, congrats to all the winners and finishers...takes a lot of dedication to be there and the title "world champion" is a rare honor indeed. kudos!!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

but back to my original question, why arent there some of the usual names from the past on the list, are they retired? or didnt attend or didnt do so well? 

just curious.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> but back to my original question, why arent there some of the usual names from the past on the list, are they retired? or didnt attend or didnt do so well?
> 
> just curious.


list several people who you would like to know about and I might be able to help...


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Where are the photos?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Rick Sellers said:


> list several people who you would like to know about and I might be able to help...


eddie de jesus
gary biggs
keith doney
matt roberts
kirk profitt 

to name a few, perhaps a few went for MECA finals instead?


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Keith Doney 2nd SQC 1
Kirk Proffitt 5th SQC 1
Matt didn't compete.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks, good to see Keith with a strong finish...a great guy to talk to and hang out.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations to all. It was also great to see a local (to me) Hajji Grape place very well!!

Congratulations Hajji~


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Congratulations to all. It was also great to see a local (to me) Hajji Grape place very well!!
> 
> Congratulations Hajji~


Thanks dude. Not bad for a system that was almost totally rebuilt in 2 weeks and wasn't complete until last Saturday!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

psycle_1 said:


> Thanks dude. Not bad for a system that was almost totally rebuilt in 2 weeks and wasn't complete until last Saturday!


I was snooping around a while back and noticed you purcahsed some new gear. I assume you got that installed? Congratulations again.

sending you a PM.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone have pictures and installation threads for any of these cars?


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

grats to John Marsh. He's local to me.


----------



## DT053 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have some pictures but unfortunately there at home on my laptop... I'll try and post some a little later.


dT


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

DT053 said:


> I have some pictures but unfortunately there at home on my laptop... I'll try and post some a little later.
> 
> 
> dT


Great, then we get to see what a winning setup looks like.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

I listened to Hajji's car... it was very, very good. Congratulations to him and everyone else in the SQ lanes.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

msmith said:


> I listened to Hajji's car... it was very, very good. Congratulations to him and everyone else in the SQ lanes.


I'm definitely honored that you took the time to head out to our area to check out the cars and put in some seat time in mine. Thanks again Manville for your continued support to the hobby and sport.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Hajji. Newbie question. What do the initials stand for in your category?


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Hajji. Newbie question. What do the initials stand for in your category?


I assume you're talking about SQC 1? Sound Quality Challenge 1 seat. This is where competitors are judged solely on how well the system sounds and does not factor in installation, like the Rookie, Amateur, Pro, Ultimate, and Manufacturer classes. 1 seat means that you have 1 judge sitting in the drivers seat judging. 2 seat is of course 2 judges sitting in both front seats. Same judging criteria applies in both, but you don't have the same judge for both formats.

My personal preference is to do the normal SQ format and get judged for install and sound, since the car was built to be a total package. Doing SQC is just icing on the cake.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes SQC is what I mean. So did you do the "normal" SQ? I see you placed fourth in SQC.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes, I placed 2nd in Amateur class for SQ, with my Team Hybrids teammate John Sketoe finishing off the class with 1st place.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

congrats Haji!!


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

BigRed said:


> congrats Haji!!


Thanks Jim!! Next SBN, I fully expect to see your truck there with us in the lanes!


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats to everyone! Anyone have any pictures from SBN/IASCA World Finals?


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

awesome time...great IASCA experience. I'll be doing more shows for sure. The judging staff was top notch. my sbn sqc 2 seat finish was fourth though...my amp failure left the driverside a bit wounded tonally IMO. That was right before it failed again completely during demos later. It was fine during Amatuer judging though. I just took it for granted it was still fine. Guess not. LOL...Like Hajj said...SQC was just icing IMO...the meat and potatoes that car was built for was SQi.
Being a Finals judge with USAC, I can appreciate how accomodating those guys were at the show. Kudos to that entire staff. I think everyone saw me tearing the car apart do work on the amp and change drivers in the lanes. LOL...what a day. 
I've only dreamed of winning USACi and IASCA...without Team TCAudio and Team Hybrids...THAT would not have happened. You guys rawk!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Endeavor to Persevere

Congratulations !! John


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks mang!! Congrats to John Sketoe and all the rest of the hybrid guys for laying it down. Awesome results.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Daaaaaaanng!!! Congrats Hajji!!! 

I work with you and I haven't been able to hear your latest tune yet. If I can, I'm gonna hit you up at lunch time maybe. Definitely wanna hear your improvements.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Babs said:


> Daaaaaaanng!!! Congrats Hajji!!!
> 
> I work with you and I haven't been able to hear your latest tune yet. If I can, I'm gonna hit you up at lunch time maybe. Definitely wanna hear your improvements.


Latest tune was only about 80-90% complete when I left for Daytona Friday morning. The rest was done on the way to FL with the icing on the cake (last 2%) done by Scott Friday night. So truthfully, I didn't want to demo the car to anyone until I felt confident with it.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Babs....you are in WNC too?


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

It was a great weekend. The show was awesome and the venue was even better. Foot traffic was amazing. It was a tad rambunctious in the manufacturer's exhibit hall, where bass is still king. Exacerbating the situation was the rap group that hit the stage at 2:00 Sunday. It was easily 120 dB in the exhibit hall. Fortunately, much lower than that in the SQ testing area. 

This was by far the best show I have been to in the past six or eight years, easily. 

My voice has finally recovered from screaming like I was watching a horror movie...Sunday night's trophy ceremony. Team Hybrids swept Amateur with a one-two finish (Hajji Grape and John Sketoe), and we took the most-difficult class of the entire event (Ultimate; John Marsh) with a 540+ point score sheet. By my recollection this is the highest sheet total ever with the 2008 rules. Our manufacturer/expert car, tuned for 1/2 hour in the exhibit hall Sunday morning scored the highest SQ score of the entire event; we didn’t do install because we were the only car in the class. If we had we would have easily eclipsed the 600-point mark. We didn't have a Rookie car, so we won half the classes we competed in. In the other half, placements were earned, despite some creative installation judging in one class, and Sketoe dropping an amp channel in SQC2. In the SBN show, Roy (Steve) Anderson debuted his Lexus in IASCA with a TC Audio complete dash rebuild. I predict this car will go undefeated this year; it's that good.

Overall it was a good time being with my Team Hybrids family. I can't wait for the next family reunion (Texas Summer Showdown in Tyler TX)!

Scott


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Double post. Freakin' forum.

Scott


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Sweetness - congrats to all the winners. I'd say LUCKY winners, but I think its more hard work, patience and more hard work than it is luck to win these! 

Its always nice to see the guy you take all your advice from in a first place slot too =) Aww nutz, he's gonna have a big head again! 

As for the classes, its really nice to see that there is a class that doesn't evaluate the installation and sheerly looks at sound. I suspect that there are a lot of people out there with daily drivers and self installation (without the aid of professionals who've done many competition installations) who at least have a shot at making the grade in this class. 

Yoo bad it looks like 80% of the decent sized competitions take place in Florida...

Less


----------



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Too many nights with only 2-3 hours sleep....

Its all worth it!

Thanks to Team Hybrids, Arc Audio, and T3 Audio, and others for helping me along the way.

John


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats to all the winner's . i forgot how much fun i use to have it was nice to be back in the lanes


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Just got back last night from SBN after the 2200km drive home through some insane fog for a large portion of the trip but glad to say I made it home safe. The show was definatley upto my expectations of what I thought it would be, i suppose its nothing like how it was back in the day but seeing as how this was my first time ever attending SBN I still enjoyed it. I think everyone was a little worried about the organization of things during the initial competitor meeting the night before the show but once things got rolling the next day everything ran nice and smooth and the judges did a great job so much thanks to them and the organizers! I wish I had done a little better in my sound score having achieved a 5th place finish in amateur but I think with what I ideas and tips I got from the show I can use that information to help better my score for next years finals.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Hey Babs....you are in WNC too?


Dude! You haven't figured out who I am yet. hehehehehe  
I'm sorry Kevin I shoulda told ya maybe.. I thought you knew.
Think about who you know in A-town with last names similar to my "Babs" name. Hope you won't hold it against me.. I've enjoyed the heck out of reading about your bit one install.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Scott.. I'm betting validation once again for your speaker line-up is a sweet sweet thing.



Scott Buwalda said:


> It was a great weekend. The show was awesome and the venue was even better. Foot traffic was amazing. It was a tad rambunctious in the manufacturer's exhibit hall, where bass is still king. Exacerbating the situation was the rap group that hit the stage at 2:00 Sunday. It was easily 120 dB in the exhibit hall. Fortunately, much lower than that in the SQ testing area.
> 
> This was by far the best show I have been to in the past six or eight years, easily.
> 
> ...


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Babs said:


> Dude! You haven't figured out who I am yet. hehehehehe
> I'm sorry Kevin I shoulda told ya maybe.. I thought you knew.
> Think about who you know in A-town with last names similar to my "Babs" name. Hope you won't hold it against me.. I've enjoyed the heck out of reading about your bit one install.


Oh I figured it out once you said you work with Hajji. But until then..nope I didnt even know you were in NC. I didnt READ the avatar...only LOOKED at it .....what do you expect...LOLOLOLOL.

Sent you a PM.

Glad to see you around!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

*INAC Finals 2009*

Ultimate	1st	John Marsh	1997	Mitsubishi	Eclipse	547.5	SQ
Ultimate	2nd	Christerfer Pate 2000	Honda	Civic	528	SQ
Ultimate	3rd	Chris Ott 2007	Toyota	Camry SE	490	SQ
Ultimate	4th	Ben Vollmer 2000	Audi	A4	457	SQ

Rookie	1st	Adam Pate 2004	Chevrolet	Suburban	212	SQ
Rookie	2nd	Robert Petty	2003	Acura	3.2CL	211	SQ
Rookie	3rd	Jake Duda 2002	Chevrolet	Malibu	205	SQ

Pro	1st	Natan Budiono	2000	Toyota	Echo 470	SQ
Pro	2nd	Andy Jones	2007	Nissan	Altima 453	SQ
Pro	3rd	Michael Noonan	2005	Ford	Mustang GT	450	SQ
Pro	4th	Steve McIntyre	2005	Dodge	Magnum RT	448	SQ
Pro	5th	David Brooks	2006	Ford	F-250 445	SQ
Pro	6th	David Vestfal	2000	Toyota	4Runner TRD	434	SQ
Pro	7th	David Keenan	2007	Porsche	Targa 4S 420	SQ
Pro	8th	Gary Knox 2002	Chevrolet	Suburban 414	SQ
Pro	9th	Ron Baker 2002	Chevrolet	Impala 386	SQ

1 Seat	1st	Natan Budiono 2000	Toyota	Echo	250	SQC
1 Seat	2nd	Keith Doney	2005	Hyundai	Tiburon	248	SQC
1 Seat	3rd	David Brooks	2006	Ford	F-250	247	SQC
1 Seat	4th	Hajji Grape	2004	Mitsubishi	Eclipse	244	SQC
1 Seat	5th	Kirk Proffitt	2005	Acura	TL	242	SQC
1 Seat	6th	Robert Greenoug	2003	Hyundai	Tiburon 241	SQC
1 Seat	7th	Gary Knox 2002	Chevrolet	Suburban	233	SQC

2 Seat	1st	Steven M. Head	1994	Honda	Civic	249	SQC
2 Seat	2nd	Ron Baker 2002	Chevrolet	Impala	245.5	SQC
2 Seat	3rd	Keith Doney	2007	Mitsubishi	Evo 8	224	SQC
2 Seat	4th	Wayne Watkins	2003	Acura	RSX	217	SQC
2 Seat	5th	Chris Ott 2007	Toyota	Camry SE	208	SQC
2 Seat	6th	Davy Hay 2002	BMW	M3	207	SQC

Amateur	1st	John Sketoe	1987	Buick	GN	439.5	SQ
Amateur	2nd	Hajji Grape	2004	Mitsubishi	Eclipse	429	SQ
Amateur	3rd	George Garcia	2004	Scion	Xb	418	SQ
Amateur	4th	Julius Pyles	1994	Pontiac	Trans Am	407	SQ
Amateur	5th	Blair Williams	2002	Honda	Civic LX	399.5	SQ
Amateur	6th	Milton Fisher	1994	Chevrolet	Astro Van	385	SQ
Amateur	7th	Carlos Arevalo	2001	Mazda	Protege 5	382.51	SQ
Amateur	8th	Brett Nelker	2004	Isuzu	Rodeo	377	SQ
Amateur	9th	Jeff Kidwell	2006	Jeep	Com.	362	SQ

Manufacturer1st	Dwayne Blackwood	1989	Ford	Mustang	298.5	SQ

*
SBN 23*

1 Seat	1st	Andy Wehmeyer	2004	Volvo	S60R	249	SQC
1 Seat	2nd	Keith Doney	2007	Mitsubishi Evo 8	248	SQC
1 Seat	3rd	Steven M. Head	2004	Dodge	Ram 3500	244	SQC
1 Seat	4th	Sherril Roberts	2009	Nissan	GTR	231	SQC
1 Seat	5th	Jorge Delgado	2006	Dodge	Charger 231	SQC
1 Seat	6th	Mike Lacher	2002	Buick	Regal	230	SQC
1 Seat	7th	Milton Fisher	1994	Chevrolet	Astro Van	230	SQC
1 Seat	8th	Jordyn Roberts	2005	Dodge	Ram 1500	228	SQC
1 Seat	9th	Jeff Kidwell	2006	Jeep	Com.	228	SQC
1 Seat	10th	Casimiro DiSalvo	1989	Jeep	Cherokee	226	SQC
1 Seat	11th	Alvin H. McNealy	2008	GMC	Sierra	221	SQC

2 Seat	1st	Steve Anderson	2003	Lexus	ES300	252	SQC
2 Seat	2nd	Jake Duda 2002	Chevrolet	Malibu	236	SQC
2 Seat	3rd	Davy Hay 2002	BMW	M3	207	SQC
2 Seat	4th	John Sketoe	1987	Buick	Grand National	205.5	SQC

Amateur	1st	Steve Anderson	2003	Lexus	ES300	434	SQ
Amateur	2nd	Julius Pyles	1994	Pontiac	Trans Am	423	SQ
Amateur	3rd	Jeff Kidwell	2006	Jeep	Com.	374	SQ
Amateur	4th	Jake Duda 2002	Chevrolet	Malibu	331	SQ
Amateur	5th	Rory Caron	2008	Nissan	Versa	299	SQ

Pro	1st	Michael Noonan	2005	Ford	Mustang GT	469	SQ
Pro	2nd	Steve McIntyre	2005	Dodge	Magnum RT	467	SQ
Pro	3rd	David Keenan	2007	Porsche	Targa 4S	397	SQ

Rookie	1st	Sherril Roberts	2009	Nissan	GTR	227	SQ
Rookie	2nd	Jeffrey H. Moolevliet	2008	Honda	Accord EXL	223	SQ
Rookie	3rd	Julian Ridi 2007	Honda	Fit Sport	221	SQ
Rookie	4th	Jordyn Roberts	2005	Dodge	Ram 1500	212	SQ
Rookie	5th	Walter Bollinger	2001	Chevrolet	Blazer	210	SQ
Rookie	6th	Zach Moskowitz	2009	Audi	A5	207	SQ
Rookie	7th	Chris Hynes	2003	Audi	A4	206	SQ

Utimate Expert1st	Christerfer Pate	2000	Honda	Civic	545	SQ

*Meca *

Install Best of Show	Eric Parker	SC	Elite/Audison/Hertz
SQ Best of Show	Andy Jones	AL	Schil Acoustics/SoundDomain
Phat ICE	Shannon Wiegert	FL 
SQL Best of Show	Andy Jones	AL	Schil Acoustics/SoundDomain
SQL Phat Car	Sherril Roberts	NA 
SQL Phat Install	Shannon Wiegert	FL 
SQL Most Improved	Steven Head	FL	JBL
SQL Phat Truck	Daniel Echt, Sr.	FL	NVS Impact


Sound Quality League ResultsAmateur
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Jamar Johnson NA 47.0 

Stock
Street
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Kirk Proffitt AL Schil Acoustics/XS Power/Zapco 80.8 
2 James Gallion NC 68.5 


Modified Street
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Julian Franklin GA 82.3 
2 Mike Lacher PA JBL 80.2 
3 Adam Gladden AL CSS 78.0 
4 Walt Bollinger FL 76.8 
5 Matt Presley NA 66.2 

Modified
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Steven Head FL JBL 83.3 
2 George Garcia RI 81.7 
3 Robert Petty AL SoundDomain 81.3 
4 Jeff Kidwell FL 81.2 
5 Eric Parker SC Elite/Audison/Hertz 81.0 
6 Julius Pyles NC 80.3 
7 Steve McIntyre TN Zapco 79.2 
8 Jeff Moolevleit NA 78.7 
9 Jeffery Potts AL CSS 75.0 
10 Sherril Roberts NA 74.8 
11 Jordyn Roberts NA 71.7 
12 Daniel Echt, Sr. FL NVS Impact 59.5 

Modex
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Andy Jones AL Schil Acoustics/SoundDomain 89.5 
2 Shane Sharp NC 68.8 
3 Shannon Wiegert FL 61.0 

Master
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Andy Wehmeyer NY JBL 82.3 

Extreme
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 David Brooks GA Hybrids 84.5 
2 Steve Anderson NA 78.5 



Install Results
Street Install
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Kirk Proffitt AL Schil Acoustics/XS Power/Zapco 87.0 

Modified Install
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Eric Parker SC Elite/Audison/Hertz 93.0 
2 Steve McIntyre TN Zapco 92.0 
3 Steve Anderson NA 83.0 
4 Daniel Echt, Sr. FL NVS Impact 54.0 

Modex Install
Place Competitor State Team Score 
1 Andy Jones AL Schil Acoustics/SoundDomain 90.0 
2 Shannon Wiegert FL 62.0


----------



## BassBrat (Mar 26, 2009)

hell ya seas takes the trophy i want to pick up some seas lotus anyone no where to get some?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

BassBrat said:


> hell ya seas takes the trophy i want to pick up some seas lotus anyone no where to get some?


Here you go...

CRE Loaded 6 - MobileSQ.com

Great folks...


----------

